

My Way - robg
http://niemann.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/03/10/my-way/

======
swombat
Summary: Illustrations using a Google Maps style to make various jokes.

This is a fairly content-free post, and I'd hate to see too many like these on
the front page (what's next? Lolcats?), but very once in a while, a tasteful
"funny illustrations" post that's a bit geeky and original is not too bad.

~~~
tome
The problem that I have with it is that I don't find it that clever or that
funny and I'm dissapointed to see it at the top of HN.

~~~
robg
You don't find the execution clever? Is it original at least?

~~~
tome
I don't mean to suggest that I hold you personally responsible for submitting
rubbish to Hacker News. I neither hold you responsible -- because people ought
to be encouranged to share interesting things -- nor think your link was
rubbish!

However, I personally don't find any of the individual maps particularly
clever. It's original _ish_ , but I prefer

<http://strangemaps.wordpress.com/>

It's a blog of _real_ maps, so a slightly different idea. I've just submitted
the latter, so it'll be interesting to see what kind of response that gets.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1184439>

------
proemeth
I found his web site is interesting, including this "guide to conceptual
illustration": <http://christophniemann.com/man/bpages/gallery6.html>

------
constantinople
I've seen Niemann's work before and am always happy to find out when he does
something new. What I find remarkable is how his style is so identifiable and
consistent while each individual piece maintains a high degree of originality
and surprise. Thanks for posting.

